# Used plow dealers in New England?



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

I already PM's nascar24 and bdavis, and now I'm looking for any other used plow dealers in New England.

I need a Fisher 7.5' MM2 HD.

Thanks!
beatle78


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

There was a place near agawam mass by 6 flags years ago not sure who they are or if they are still there.Theres a place in West Haven CT but i have no information about them


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, I found the guy in West Haven, but he only has a 7.5' MM1 plow.


----------



## Greybeard (Dec 10, 2003)

There is a place in RI that used to advertise in the Want Ads all the time. I don't know the name or town, but if you ask around you might find him. He had lots of plows. Also, someone here on Plowsite in the Worcester area buys and sells Fisher. Good luck.


----------



## cundog77 (Nov 2, 2008)

plowking is in road island. www.plowking911.com. I bought my wiring harness from him.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks. 

Anyone know the name of the guy in Worcester? 

I will not buy anything from plowking. I bought a traditional mount setup from him a few years ago and I new nothing about plows at the time. He sold me a bunch of garbage for way too much money. I found some better stuff for my truck and pieced it together myself.

His prices were outragous as well.

Even his workers cannot stand him.


----------



## plows&tattoos (Nov 6, 2008)

Not sure if you tried here yet. He's in Central Falls

http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/937558860.html


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks I will call him today!


----------



## plows&tattoos (Nov 6, 2008)

How did you make out?


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I just saw a few on Boston Craigslist. Dont remember if they were the right kind but there were a few 2500.00 set ups. 

Bruce


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi guys,

ok, so sunday night I saw a nice MM1 w/ insta-act for sale in NY ~3 hours from my house. I called the guy asked him if he would wait up and I met him at the shop @ 11:30pm. Got home ~3:00am.

So I picked up a nice condition MM1 7.5' for this year. I'lll wait until th eoff season to look for the MM2 setup.


----------

